# First push!



## UTAH (Feb 21, 2009)

Just looking out the window it looks like we have 3-4". Time to try out the new Sportsman 600! I was starting to think that thing was snow repellent, since I bought it two weeks ago it hasn't even snowed a little. I'll try and take some picture and post them later.


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

cool post up some pics


----------



## UTAH (Feb 21, 2009)

We ended up getting 12-14 inches today and the new Sportsman 600 handled it great. Here are some pictures of the last 3-4 inches...


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

Awesome, it looks like it cleaned down pretty nice.

Where's your gloves?...lol. If you get a chance try some Ice Armor gloves.
My Grandma lives in Utah, hopefully I can visit her this year.

But, heck yeah, nice job, makes me want to get one!


----------



## UTAH (Feb 21, 2009)

It plows great. The official storm total according the NWS was 20 inches and the last part of it was pretty wet and it handled just fine. 

Glove? My hands were warm and toasty with heated grips!


----------



## ATV Plow King (Mar 9, 2009)

How much were your heated grips im 
thinking about getting a pair for my quad.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

ATV Plow King;768653 said:


> How much were your heated grips im
> thinking about getting a pair for my quad.


the ones on mine i got brand new off ebay for $20. and it is a hi off lo switch. Utah all you need is some hand guards and you will be set.


----------



## ATV Plow King (Mar 9, 2009)

Sounds like a good price,
is there any "best" brand or are they all the same,
and is it hard to wire up?

I have a '07 yamaha kodiak 450 4x4


----------

